# why are some waxes so expensive



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

:newbie: sorry!

Been on DW for a few months now and have picked up some great tips etc however the more I read stuff on here the more I see everyone saying that to get the best look on a car it's all about the prep stages so my thicko question is why are there so many high end waxes ranging from £100 to thousands, what are they adding for that sort of price?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

marketing, and the fact that expensive waxes, whilst offering nothing or next to nothing in looks over a £20 wax, feel 'special', its hard to explain really but if its a limited run its nice to own it as its rare


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> marketing, and the fact that expensive waxes, whilst offering nothing or next to nothing in looks over a £20 wax, feel 'special', its hard to explain really but if its a limited run its nice to own it as its rare


That plays a sizeable part of it mate but some expensive waxes such as crystal rock, divine and vintage are brilliant waxes. Like really brilliant!!


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

JPC said:


> That plays a sizeable part of it mate but some expensive waxes such as crystal rock, divine and vintage are brilliant waxes. Like really brilliant!!


cheers - so when you say brilliant waxes, what are they adding? I read a review on here of Megs #205 polish which said it's the polishing phase which is adding the paint gloss look etc (presuming the car has been prep'd before etc) so what are the waxes adding on top of this?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

K2 MNG said:


> cheers - so when you say brilliant waxes, what are they adding? I read a review on here of Megs #205 polish which said it's the polishing phase which is adding the paint gloss look etc (presuming the car has been prep'd before etc) so what are the waxes adding on top of this?


It is a difficult one to answer conclusively, I have several waxes here and to me they don't all look the same once applied and those that have pricier waxes eg around the £50+ range seem to enjoy their purchase 'more', well I don't notice as many using mid price waxes and top ups as those using some £10-20 range, it can't all be in the mind, naturally there is a knee point for purchasers, lottery win or not I don't think I would spend over £200 on a single wax but more than likely £40-60 over getting a £18 tub thats supposed to last forever and getting a bottle of top up spray which probably comes back to the same £40 purchase


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Stick with Collinite 915 its all the wax you need.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> Stick with Collinite 915 its all the wax you need.


Heh heh , if that is the case why did you purchase FK1000? 
After all they are all the same and both durable 
The OP asks a very valid question :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , if that is the case why did you purchase FK1000?
> After all they are all the same and both durable
> The OP asks a very valid question :thumb:


I bought the FK 1000p before I got the 915


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JPC said:


> *That plays a sizeable part of it* mate but some expensive waxes such as crystal rock, divine and vintage are brilliant waxes. Like really brilliant!!


main reason why im looking into a more expensive wax - price between smartwax concours and miligore primo (if i like the sample ive been sent enough to invest in the full pot)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

K2 MNG said:


> cheers - so when you say brilliant waxes, what are they adding?


IMHO the extra expense leads you to convince yourself it is better than your existing £20 wax.

After 7 years of detailing I now realise there isn't much difference between your £20 wax and your £2000 wax and I am quite content with my £20 wax.

All my opinion of course, others may differ :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> I bought the FK 1000p before I got the 915


Aye, but what did you have before the FK1000? Amazed at how many say it's brill but then it's quickly demoted to wheel work only, the OP though was not asking which wax to buy, but back to the one liner reply earlier, if 915 is all you need why do colli offer other paste waxes if there really is no difference


----------



## egraphixstudios (Oct 19, 2009)

collinite 915 is all you need. brilliant beading and deep shine.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Avanti said:


> Aye, but what did you have before the FK1000? Amazed at how many say it's brill but then it's quickly demoted to wheel work only, the OP though was not asking which wax to buy, but back to the one liner reply earlier, if 915 is all you need why do colli offer other paste waxes if there really is no difference


Still more than happy with FK1000 here and would choose it over 915.

Should be no surprise that everybody has a favourite wax and opinion :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> IMHO the extra expense leads you to convince yourself it is better than your existing £20 wax.
> 
> After 7 years of detailing I now realise there isn't much difference between your £20 wax and your £2000 wax and I am quite content with my £20 wax.
> 
> All my opinion of course, others may differ :thumb:


I couldn't fully agree that the extra expense leads you to convince yourself, a lot of posts seem to try and convince the asker that 476* or FK1000* that those are the only products to consider , but the longtivity is no better than other offerings at a similar price.

*=not saying either of those are what you are reffering to :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Aye, but what did you have before the FK1000? Amazed at how many say it's brill but then it's quickly demoted to wheel work only, the OP though was not asking which wax to buy, but back to the one liner reply earlier, if 915 is all you need why do colli offer other paste waxes if there really is no difference


I am still using FK 1000p on the cars and it dose really well,It lasted 5 months on my sisters car through the winter:thumb:I think 915 is a very good,all round wax because it looks great,easy to use,lasts well and its a good price.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Still more than happy with FK1000 here and would choose it over 915.
> 
> *Should be no surprise that everybody has a favourite wax and opinion* :thumb:


Yes I agree and I think that is what the OP was trying to fathom :thumb:

let me find another pic..... :speechles


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> I am still using FK 1000p on the cars and it dose really well,It lasted 5 months on my sisters car through the winter:thumb:I think 915 is a very good,all round wax because it looks great,easy to use,lasts well and its a good price.


heh heh , so did one coat of artemis wax seal through the winter, that is an even better price


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nothing like a friday night wax thread :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> nothing like a friday night wax thread :lol:


Yes, the 'debates' are usually on a saturday evening :lol:


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Some waxes are expensive, because of the exclusivity factor (price), marketing and brand name, these are the main reasons font their price.

I´m not doubting that they are good waxes, but for much less money (collinite 476s/915, Meguiars#16), you can have an excellent wax, with better or equal important qualities, like protection, look, beading/sheeting, only without the fruity smell 

Sorry for the bad English


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

This is wearing a coat of car pride tough wax, costs £1 usually and last months, looks no worse than products costing > 20x the price, beads to die for










is this what the OP is on about?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Yes, the 'debates' are usually on a saturday evening :lol:


after the pubs have shut :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Miguelgomes said:


> Some waxes are expensive, because of the exclusivity factor (price), marketing and brand name, these are the main reasons font their price.
> 
> I´m not doubting that they are good waxes, but for much less money (collinite 476s/915, Meguiars#16), you can have an excellent wax, with better or equal important qualities, like protection, look, beading/sheeting, only without the fruity smell
> 
> Sorry for the bad English


Thing is though the qualities you refer to are not exclusive to the products you mention, so there is no forced reason to purchase any of those other than the same marketing


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

agree doesnt seem to be any difference i can see in the three or four waxes i have tried, but still seem to believe that the BOS i have got and not tried is going to be different!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the same sort of question could be asked for why we don't all use tescos own daisy apc as its dirt cheap - some of us use megs apc, some of us use this apc, that apc etc etc. all down to personal preference, like most things. if someone likes something they try they will stick with it...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Remember its all about the prep work before hand:thumb:


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> nothing like a friday night wax thread :lol:[/QUOTE
> 
> Interesting debate so far and I have brought and used the FK1000 off the back of the recommendations on this site and think its a good product (bu**er to get off though - prob down to putting too much on:lol: as I'm still refining my technique!) at the same time i've also been using R222 concours for a while and prob think it's slightly better from an inital wow effect point of view tho not as long lasting.
> 
> Also recently used the blackfire APP sealant and found that to have a great finish to, however as they are all in the £20 bracket makes a lot of sense and at that prcie I can easily understand how it comes down to personal taste / car colour etc yet doesn't explain how products costing ten times let alone 100 times still exist. I know in any market there are always the extremes yet don't quite understand what they are adding from a wax point of view.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

K2 MNG said:


> -Kev- said:
> 
> 
> > nothing like a friday night wax thread :lol:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> Remember its all about the prep work before hand:thumb:


Heh heh , yes most often it is, hence why I never know why so many posters get 1 liner replies when folk like DaveKG (and I have used it for myself to see) that TW original can match the looks of lots of competitve products, then add gloss guard for the durability, still works out less than a tub of the most recommended waxes :speechles


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

K2 MNG said:


> -Kev- said:
> 
> 
> > nothing like a friday night wax thread :lol:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Because there are fools (like me ) out there willing to pay it. Shimples  my hunger for boutique waxes is growing, just about to order some swissvax myself having dipped into zymol too. As kev pointed out, they just feel much more special, the bags the pots etc just make it feel nicer to use, even if it's not any easier, or smell any nicer, or lasts any longer


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Thing is though the qualities you refer to are not exclusive to the products you mention, so there is no forced reason to purchase any of those other than the same marketing


They were just some examples of good waxes that are easily available to everyone 

My first was TW original liquid version, and i rate it highly, it has a great beading, and good shine


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Miguelgomes said:


> They were just some examples of good waxes that are easily available to everyone
> 
> My first was TW original liquid version, and i rate it highly, it has a great beading, and good shine


Every wax is avaialble to everyone 
I stand by the fact, there is no reason to pick any of the 3 mentioned over and above any other offering. After all CG 3x comes in a tub where you simply screw the lid off, which is much easier than prising a tin open and it's cheaper


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

WW3:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Every wax is avaialble to everyone
> I stand by the fact, there is no reason to pick any of the 3 mentioned over and above any other offering. After all CG 3x comes in a tub where you simply screw the lid off, which is much easier than prising a tin open and it's cheaper


Thanks to everyone for their comments guess I'm now feeling happier in my purchases in the knowlledge that I'm not going to get massively out blinged by some car with a wax on it costing a hundred times the price!:driver:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

buff not enuf said:


> WW3:lol::lol::lol:


No, just healthy debate and very valid too, why buy a £400 wax when a £20 may do, why buy the forced upon products just because 'everyone' says so :speechles


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

K2 MNG said:


> Thanks to everyone for their comments guess I'm now feeling happier in my purchases in the knowlledge that I'm not going to get massively out blinged by some car with a wax on it costing a hundred times the price!:driver:


heh heh no, but you may get out blinged by some car wearing a wax which cost just twice the price


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> WW3:lol::lol::lol:


:lol:


----------



## bmkk (Feb 25, 2009)

I believe wax do give the car different looks they do alter the look of car some give a deeper look some brighter and some a more wetter look yes prep plays a role but what you finish off with does make a difference. Reason why some have more carnabue if i spelt that right some more oils and etc. its like adding more white to the colour blue they colour alters same principal add more oil or different grades of waxes the product being applied will give a different look and other benfits like protecttion durability etc.

Getting the combo right and having the best depends on what you are looking for from a company. e.g some boutique waxes believe they have the best combination than others so they have put a value on this and its for you to decide to buy or not to. Some of the extra price could well be to packaging the product and marketing strategy aswell product ingredient. This does not necessarily mean they are better than others. A cheaper brand could have got the formula that you are looking for or not. Thats why we are all still searching for the wonder wax or sealent that will do the job that no other can. I doubt we will ever find it 

Sorry for the ramble


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , yes most often it is, hence why I never know why so many posters get 1 liner replies when folk like DaveKG (and I have used it for myself to see) that TW original can match the looks of lots of competitve products, then add gloss guard for the durability, still works out less than a tub of the most recommended waxes :speechles





Miguelgomes said:


> They were just some examples of good waxes that are easily available to everyone
> 
> My first was TW original liquid version, and i rate it highly, it has a great beading, and good shine


I totally agree.
No need to spend vast sums of money on a LSP.
I have and still do. But its down to the feel good factor not looks and finish.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146107&highlight=Turtle+wax

Enjoy :lol;
Gordon.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bmkk said:


> I believe wax do give the car different looks they do alter the look of car some give a deeper look some brighter and some a more wetter look yes prep plays a role but what you finish off with does make a difference.
> 
> snip
> 
> ...


Probably people have already found it or maybe it does not or will ever exist, it also depends how and where the user is defining their value for money.
We often see posts 'it looks good but does not last long' as well as ' the product lasted 5 months.'
If I was paying the BoS price I would want to use it often :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> No, just healthy debate and very valid too, why buy a £400 wax when a £20 may do, why buy the forced upon products just because 'everyone' says so :speechles


don't think they are 'forced upon', just reccomended by people who've used them - doesn't mean other people have to buy what's reccomended to them, particually as we don't / won't all like the same products. 
btw, do you see any difference between, say for example smartwax concours and that siminioz (spelling ) one you use?..


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I think many on here go through stage in wax purchases. 
1. Start of with the cheap, 
2. Get sucked in to the hype of the latest "fantastic finish" product, 
3. Build up a collection of waxes
4. Sell most of 3. in the Personal Sales section (where others pick up a bargain)
5. Settle down a bit and revert back to the products they originally had, plus one or two favourites from 2.

Why are waxes expensive? Mostly down to the fact that people are willing to pay the purchase price.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

a tin of megs16 is all you need £11.67 a tin and outlasts dodo supernatural autosmart wax autoglym hd wax tested them all and my vans stll beading a treat.i like my wax like my asda jeans cheap and cheerfull.


----------



## bmkk (Feb 25, 2009)

Will-S said:


> I think many on here go through stage in wax purchases.
> 1. Start of with the cheap,
> 2. Get sucked in to the hype of the latest "fantastic finish" product,
> 3. Build up a collection of waxes
> ...


i agree there is alot of hype:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> don't think they are 'forced upon', just reccomended by people who've used them - doesn't mean other people have to buy what's reccomended to them, particually as we don't / won't all like the same products.
> *btw, do you see any difference between, say for example smartwax concours and that siminioz *(spelling ) one you use?..


Yes I do, the Smartwax concours, R222 100% and RG42 do have a look of their own, the AG HD is very nice but not quite like the 1st 3, they all look good across the board and I couldn't pick one out from a blindfold .
I do want to try the the simoniz after a machine polish of car when I get chance, some of the budget ones just look ok , I do have FK 2685, along with others :thumb:
But I couldn't say to someone just get product YY , I think if there really was no difference in products , nobody would have anymore than 2


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Would you spend $30,000 on car wax? *

How much do you typically pay for a jar of car wax, 50 or $100? How does $30,000 sound? No, that's not a typo, but it is what automotive wax producer Zymol is charging for its Solaris Glaze car wax. It comes in a pyramid-shaped solar-activated container, I'm not entirely sure if its purpose, although it looks good and maybe that's it. Only 25 containers of Solaris Glaze will be produced and each includes a gold mixing spoon and is refillable for life. Even at this price it very quickly sold out, which speaks volumes for the marketing of a product

With organic waxes you reach a certain price point, usually over $200, when you are not just paying for the basic ingredients anymore. Value, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder.

The set price point of a high dollar wax has to recuperate: 
-	R&D costs, the so called speciality waxes or a glaze usually sells in small numbers
-	Product packaging, usually eye catching and expensive
-	Marketing cost are high as the product needs to appeal to an exclusive market segment
-	Vendor mark-up, due to low volume sales this is usually much higher than for other products
-	A higher than average price tends to add to the elitist or exclusivity factor
-	Carnauba % content is a very inaccurate method to assess overall performance or value

_Then there is the luxury effect and products uniqueness. Mr Royce said this about the price charged for RR automobiles *[The price charged is whatever the market will stand]* _

In the final analysis; a wax or sealant can only reflect what is underneath it, so a clean, level well-prepared surface is the most important consideration (85% of a surfaces reflectivity is its preparation) along with applied product clarity


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

TOGWT said:


> *Would you spend $30,000 on car wax? *
> 
> In the final analysis; a wax or sealant can only reflect what is underneath it, so a clean, level well-prepared surface is the most important consideration (85% of a surfaces reflectivity is its preparation) along with applied product clarity


Yes but will any product give you the final 15%?
I think not


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Aye, but what did you have before the FK1000? Amazed at how many say it's brill but then it's quickly demoted to wheel work only, the OP though was not asking which wax to buy, but back to the one liner reply earlier, if 915 is all you need why do colli offer other paste waxes if there really is no difference


Still use fk1000p on everything, it brilliant:wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> Still use fk1000p on everything, it brilliant:wave:


Compared to what?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Compared to what?


AG sealant, ever previous turtle wax/simoniz product i've used, Collinite 476s, megs16 and chem guys xxx paste wax. All good mind, just find the Fk better and longer lasting.

Not spent over £20 on a wax so far though, perhaps when I try Dodo or Victoria I'll think thats better but at the mojo the FK is my go too lsp its what I voted for and what I use.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very surprised at your findings.
I have found EGP, 476 to last far longer than 1000p. But this is on an equal par with #16.

But like everything else it is specific to your car and how it is used.
Gordon.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> AG sealant, ever previous turtle wax/simoniz product i've used, Collinite 476s, megs16 and chem guys xxx paste wax. All good mind, just find the Fk better and longer lasting.
> 
> Not spent over £20 on a wax so far though, perhaps when I try Dodo or Victoria I'll think thats better but at the mojo the FK is my go too lsp its what I voted for and what I use.


That is the thing though, the products you are trying them against will be in the same price/performance bracket, the sum cost of the other products approximate £50 , which is close to the price of RG55 for example, so you could have had a tub of FK1000 and RG55 to compare one vs the other, if you felt that the RG55 was no different to the FK, you would have no problems selling it on and much easier than selling the others on .


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the answer to the OP question is very subjective, there's no scientific way of measuring/answering that. I have my favourite waxes, but I can't put a real scientific answer on why. It's no different to why one koi carp (my other hobby) is worth £100 and the next £10,000. You'd say they were the same, I could point out subtle differences that makes the extra worthwhile in my opinion.....ah...opinion......that subjective thing!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Very surprised at your findings.
> I have found EGP, 476 to last far longer than 1000p. But this is on an equal par with #16.
> 
> But like everything else it is specific to your car and how it is used.
> Gordon.


I find many LSP products long lasting :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i think thats the problem sometimes your made to believe the exspensive option is the best.when its not always the case i spent something like £60 on supernatural thinking it was going to be best thing since sliced bread when in reality its not and theres much cheaper and equaly as long lasting products out there.i fell into the trap of the hyped fashoin products thinking they was going to be so much better and i would get better results when in reality the products i was and still use are just as good if not better.thats not saying the more exspensive products are not good.but to me if a product is good it should be able to stand on its own two feet and not to be hyped up.if in future i was after a new product i would be asking a buissnes user as they will tend to use a varaition and if there not a approved detailer valeter will use whats actually good for the job and would be a unbiased opinion.and with varaitions of useage different cars etc a better opinion can be given.well thats my thoughts anyhow


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

It is always amazing how these debates always unfold. It is only a fairly recent idea and popular conception that the majority of posters at one point had the idea that waxes and sealants make or break the final looks to the paint. Now, many are railing on these upscale waxes and sealants claiming that their basic functions are no different than the odd bottle of turtle wax that is available for a tiny fraction of the price. 

It is not this simple, and it never will be. There are many differences in the tactile differences between the many waxes and sealants that are on the market. I personally feel a difference in the application, protection, and durability characteristics between LSPs and how the user gets on with them will make a certain wax better than others regardless of the price. Then there is the mental aspect of high end waxes; this is something that many will argue about until they are blue in the face because it is so subjective. 

I am a firm believer that you cannot rationalize the OP's question purely based on the objective function of protection products as it is not the only determinant of the quality various products possess.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

The short answer is that there are waxes in every price bracket because there are consumers willing to buy them and pay the associated price.

A company can maximize its profits by charging each individual consumer the maximum price they are prepared to pay for their products. So if it costs £9 to make a pot of wax you can make a profit by selling it at £10, but you will make more profit if you can get some people to pay £100 for it too. This is called market segmentation and price discrimination, and you can see examples of it in many industries. The clever bit with waxes is that you can get consumers to self select which price bracket they are prepared to pay, so you can sell to everybody at the maximum price they are willing to pay.

Take a manufacturer that has a wax for £50 and another wax for £5000. Do you think they are that different? Do you think it costs 100 times more to make the more expensive one? It doesn't they just put it in a pretty box, make it seem really special, and those people who like that sort of thing are happy to pay extra for that.

You can see the same in the perfume and cosmetics industry.

Its just the same with travel too. You can get from London to New York for £200 economy, but some people pay £2,000 for business class, or £20,000 first class. Do you think it costs the airline 10 or 100 times more to supply a business or first class seat? No it doesn't. Its just they know that some people are prepared to pay it, so they can make more profit by catering for that demand. The product is pretty much the same, you get from A to B at exactly the same time. But lots of people are happy to pay 10 times the price for twice the space. The airline would be foolish not to take advantage of these people.

So back to waxes, if there are people prepared to pay £5,000 for a wax, a wax manufacturer would be foolish not to supply one at this price, especially if all they have to do is take a £50 wax, make it smell nicer, and spend a couple of hundred quid on a gold plated box.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

But surely a £200 has to be a much better quality ect than a wax costing a tenner?Or is 90% of the 200 quid wax on fancy packaging and marketing BS?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

HalfordsShopper said:


> The short answer is that there are waxes in every price bracket because there are consumers willing to buy them and pay the associated price.
> 
> So back to waxes, if there are people prepared to pay £5,000 for a wax, a wax manufacturer would be foolish not to supply one at this price, especially if all they have to do is take a £50 wax, make it smell nicer, and spend a couple of hundred quid on a gold plated box.


Are people paying £5000 for wax for personal use though?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Are people paying £5000 for wax for personal use though?


Now, thats an expensive lube...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Very surprised at your findings.
> I have found EGP, 476 to last far longer than 1000p. But this is on an equal par with #16.
> 
> But like everything else it is specific to your car and how it is used.
> Gordon.


I guess it does all come down to personal choice and is down to perception. Might do a panel test on the mini though.


----------



## k1+ (Oct 3, 2009)

When will someone create a sound scratch resistance LSP? :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

k1+ said:


> When will someone create a sound scratch resistance LSP? :lol:


about the same time someone comes up with a 100% safe wash method


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

K2 MNG said:


> :newbie: sorry!
> 
> Been on DW for a few months now and have picked up some great tips etc however the more I read stuff on here the more I see everyone saying that to get the best look on a car it's all about the prep stages so my thicko question is why are there so many high end waxes ranging from £100 to thousands, what are they adding for that sort of price?


Simple really artifical demand


----------



## k1+ (Oct 3, 2009)

Compress hot steam washing to clear the dirt without the need to wipe? ^_^



-Kev- said:


> about the same time someone comes up with a 100% safe wash method


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

k1+ said:


> Compress hot steam washing to clear the dirt without the need to wipe? ^_^


maybe if it was proven not to induce wash marring and/or swirls and removed 100% of the dirt... 
anyway, back on topic


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

All said and done, just try out what you fancy make use of feedback on here, once you have something you like and that works on your motor stick with it till you fancy tryig something else, I'd say be more driven by experiences than cost and fancy packaging, its all subjective anyway as a lot depends on paint condition, colour, preperation etc as others have said, something that looks great on a newley corrected white car might get average results on a 10 year old yellow car and so on.

That said I am deffo trying out the dodo soft waxes this summer coz I am a sucker for nice smelling car stuff .

Still love my big tin of FK1000p a bargain at under 20 quid.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> All said and done, just try out what you fancy make use of feedback on here, once you have something you like and that works on your motor stick with it till you fancy tryig something else, I'd say be more driven by experiences than cost and fancy packaging, its all subjective anyway as a lot depends on paint condition, colour, preperation etc as others have said, something that looks great on a newley corrected white car might get average results on a 10 year old yellow car and so on.
> 
> That said I am deffo trying out the dodo soft waxes this summer coz I am a sucker for nice smelling car stuff .
> 
> *Still love my big tin of FK1000p a bargain at under 20 quid*.


Can you help this guy out then, it's dissapointing when folks get something (often after high recomendation here) then once purchased and experience a required queiry, there are few to be seen


----------

